# Problème pour la suppression de la partition Boot Camp Windows



## Ouss.e (15 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite supprimer la partition Boot Camp Windows pour la réinstaller, suite à quelques soucis. 
Lorsque je lance l'assistant BootCamp, et que je clique sur Continuer, ce message apparaît : " Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partition, ni restauré en une seule partition. Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l'installation de Windows. "


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2018)

Quel Mac, année, version de macOS en cours ?

Que te proposes Assistant Boot Camp ? Tu devrais avoir eu ces écrans...






..si ce n'est pas le cas, tu as fait assurément une erreur quelque part. Il ne faut jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque, sous peine de devoir passer des commandes avec le Terminal.

Par curiosité, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Colle de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en donnant le résultat.

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


----------



## Ouss.e (15 Décembre 2018)

J'ai un MacBook Pro 2017, avec high sierra 10.13.6.

Lorsque je vais dans l'assistant Boot Camp, et que je clique sur Continuer ( comme sur la première image ci dessus), j'ai directement le message d'erreur que j'ai indiqué.


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         50.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                200.2 GB   disk0s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         510.7 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +50.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre              20.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2018)

On va laisser notre ami macomaniac régler ton cas avec le Terminal, mais ton problème est cette partition de 200 Go...


Ouss.e a dit:


> 3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                200.2 GB   disk0s3


...mais tu n'aurais pas utilisé Utilitaire de disque à un moment donné ?


----------



## Ouss.e (15 Décembre 2018)

Si c'est possible, je ne m'en souviens plus...


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour *Ouss.e
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée supprime les 2 partitions dédiées à Windows > récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base *disk0s2* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné --> pour voir s'il n'y a pas eu de blocage local dans l'enchaînement.


----------



## Ouss.e (15 Décembre 2018)

```
Started erase on disk0s4
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 200 685 301 760 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 685 575 168 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 684 547 072 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 50 000 273 408 to 250 685 575 168 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre              20.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Décembre 2018)

Problème de récupération d'espace résolu !


----------



## Ouss.e (15 Décembre 2018)

Merci beaucoup


----------

